# Cracks in metal of a-pillar frame/roof...help...



## oilburner66 (Aug 5, 2011)

So still in process of getting my 70 goat on the road for the summer. Long story short my windshield is out. I found some previous crap repairs at the bottom (bondo smooshed in the rust holes.) so im in the process of repairing that. No problem. BUT. at the top where the a-pillar meets the roof there is a crack on both sides that again was hidden with some bondo. the cracks are pretty deep and where the windshield sits there isnt really a whole lot left in the corners. Ive been told thats where the panels were leaded together? Anyway has anybody seen this before and if yes id really appreciate some ideas on repair. Thank you.:confused


----------

